# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Installing new alu frame windows in colorbond shed

## AdelaideSteve

Ok, the stud walls are now all up, most of them even gyprocked, except for that one tricky wall that needs to have the window installed. 
When I made the frame I left enough space for the window with about 50mm either side. Now it's crunch time and I have to put the window in.  I think I need to build a casement around the window, wide enough to cover the 90mm stud and 75mm C-section, and attach that to the wall, with packers all around - just nailing through into the studs and noggin below (with screws into the top girt, unless I squeeze another noggin in there). 
The bit I'm not sure about though is the flashing. I think I can use Z flashing on top, sliding it under the remaining strip of cladding, but I don't know how to do the sides and the bottom.  I haven't put one of these windows in before, so any advice would be great. 
I've attached pictures of the window, and the wall. 
cheers,
Steve

----------


## The Roofer

Hi Steve, 
Here's a link to a 2008 Lysaght Installation PDF - on page 59 on - some good diagrams on different flashings, top, bottom & sides etc.  Lysaght Installation of Flashings  
If you have a cut through plan of sizes of the C pulin, the internal stud & lining - plus a detail on the window dimensions - would be easier (mainly need the window details)
like below.

----------


## AdelaideSteve

Thanks for the link, I haven't read through it all yet. 
More photos attached, and a cutaway of the wall. 
The frame is 1230x940, the window is 1205x850, and 65mm deep.  There are no flanges or anything on it, as you can see from the photos.  It also came with a rubber strip along the bottom (the window is upside down in the photo).

----------


## The Roofer

Steve, 
The window external edges are small - I'll get back to you with some flashings to suit!

----------


## The Roofer

Steve, 
These are just rough guides for the flashings you need - place window as best suited to you and measure heaps of times - to get best packing etc - plus the timber on inside is fairly simple.

----------


## AdelaideSteve

Roofer - I owe you a few beers I think! Those diagrams are exactly what I needed - I don't have a sheet metal brake, so I might have to get them made at Stratco.  
In your diagrams you don't have any timber for the sides or top - was that intentional? I thought I needed to frame all around it with timber.

----------


## The Roofer

Steve, 
Yes you have to pack out the stud framing & purlins to suit the window - but cut your external sheeting to where the window will be & to exact size - I didn't have time to draw the timber packing - sorry!

----------

